# Asus Strix GTX 960 2GB vs Asus Strix GTX 960 4GB! Which one to go for 1080p gaming resolution?



## bssunilreddy (Apr 24, 2015)

Hai,

Asus Strix GTX 960 2GB vs Asus Strix GTX 960 4GB! Which one to go for?

GTX 960 2GB costs 17k where as GTX 960 4GB costs 20k in India. Which is better for 1080p gaming resolution? Any suggestions from TDF members are welcome.
In Canada they are coming for approx. 11k & 15k respectively.

Thank You,
bssunil

PS: I want to get any of the above said GPU's through my sister in Canada.So which BRAND is better in terms of international warranty. I mean warranty that is valid also in India as well.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 24, 2015)

GTX 960 4GB  vs GTX 960 2GB, the choice is entirely based on specificly what settings you will be using to play the game in 1080P, for example, GTA V 1080p can cost as much as 2.2~2.9GB of VRAM everything cranked up, specially AA and long shadows, nvidia pcss etc. While normal AA and FXAA will keep it easily under 2GB, I personally recommend 4GB as you can possibly squeeze more horsepower out of the GPU since the GTX 960 is a beast of a overclocker. Hence when you need the beef to back that VRAM wall up, you can do that, but having 2GB will limit you in current and next Gen games.

As far international warranty goes, I am pretty sure there are next to none of vendors and sellers who would provide a replacement or RMA service after sales when the item is shipped internationally. The product always bears a warranty on it that is valid for the agreement period in the very country its sold from. But you can always send the item back for RMA and AS to seller if you run into anything.

refer this incident link : Asus GPU International Warranty?? [Solved] - Graphics - Graphics Cards


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 24, 2015)

So buying from Amazon.com will indeed be fruitful in case of any RMA issues as the whole responsibility will be on Amazon.com itself right. Thanks.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 25, 2015)

bssunil said:


> So buying from Amazon.com will indeed be fruitful in case of any RMA issues as the whole responsibility will be on Amazon.com itself right. Thanks.



Yes, if you can bear the cost shipment risk and patience of the GPU to travel thousands of kilometers to get replaced.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 25, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Yes, if you can bear the cost shipment risk and patience of the GPU to travel thousands of kilometers to get replaced.



Or else buy 4GB version here itself for 19k where I can claim warranty easily without much hassle.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 26, 2015)

I now regret buying the 2gb version of 960 gtx for 18k in january-had i known that they'd be releasing a 4 gb version of this card after a few months then i would have postponed my purchase 

btw has zotac released a 4gb version of 960 gt?If yes,how much does it cost?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 27, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> I now regret buying the 2gb version of 960 gtx for 18k in january-had i known that they'd be releasing a 4 gb version of this card after a few months then i would have postponed my purchase
> 
> btw has zotac released a 4gb version of 960 gt?If yes,how much does it cost?



Link:Asus Geforce GTX960 4GB DDR5 Nvdia PCI E Graphic Cards (STRIX-GTX960-DC2OC-4GD5) price in india Rs.19090. Buy Asus Geforce GTX960 4GB DDR5 Nvdia PCI E Graphic Cards (STRIX-GTX960-DC2OC-4GD5) online : Theitdepot.com


----------



## strategy (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi, I would say it's pointless to get a 4 gb 960 gtx. I don't think as of now many games don't use that much vram.  
Also 960 gtx is not very powerful gpu to begin with. It will not be able to handle graphics intensive games above 1080p resolution. Plus 2 years down the line you will need to upgrade it. It's better to get 4 gb gpu then.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 11, 2015)

May be R9 380 4GB instead GTX960 2GB if price is similar.
But,sadly in India AMD cards are priced higher...


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 11, 2015)

Revolution said:


> May be R9 380 4GB instead GTX960 2GB if price is similar.
> But,sadly in India AMD cards are priced higher...



This thread is 3 months old..No point in replying here..

As far as i know about r9 3 series cards,they only selling through online.Still i don't see any card in Local retail shops,atleast not in hyd.But sure the price is not that high as in online.


----------

